# Where to buy good birds?



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm just getting back into the birdkeeing hobby, and was wondering where to buy some birds from. At the moment I have about 50 zebra finches, but I want to diversify and get more finches; hecks, bicheno, cordon bleu etc. 

I live in London and visited Crews Hill the other day. They had lots of birds, but I felt the prices steep for the quality of bird. I don't mind paying £60 for a pair of Hecks, but only if they're not ruffled and fluffed up - aka the ones in the shop.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good London/Essex shops or even places that would deliver. I know in the past I used Woodlea Birds who had fantastic prices (this was about 10 years ago) and delivered the finches to my door!

I've searched gumtree too, but it seems to be mostly parrots and not finches.

Geoff


----------



## Kakari (May 13, 2014)

I know a great place called river side aviaries that sells very cheap hand reared birds where its located far away but they do do delivery's the breeder of the birds is called Rozz heres a link to the website: Riverside Aviaries, Titchfield Hampshire. Bird Specialists, Aviary and Aviary Panel Manufacturers

dont be afraid to talk to her shes really nice and has a huge veriety of birds in her aviaries

hope this helped :blush:


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

Kakari said:


> I know a great place called river side aviaries that sells very cheap hand reared birds where its located far away but they do do delivery's the breeder of the birds is called Rozz heres a link to the website: Riverside Aviaries, Titchfield Hampshire. Bird Specialists, Aviary and Aviary Panel Manufacturers
> 
> dont be afraid to talk to her shes really nice and has a huge veriety of birds in her aviaries
> 
> hope this helped :blush:


Thanks SO much! Going to look up their website now


----------



## Thomas01 (May 19, 2014)

There is a special market for birds as well as animals. Well the best option is internet. Just type where to buy birds in any search engine and you will get plenty of websites. click on the sites and grasp as many information. The other option is web or online directory.


----------

